
Elon Musk says ‘If you don’t make it at Tesla, you go work at Apple’ - eplanit
http://qz.com/520695/elon-musk-says-if-you-dont-make-it-at-tesla-you-go-work-at-apple/
======
earlyadapter
Musk is drawing a clear line in the sand between the new school and the old
school... I guess Apple is now Big Blue and Musk just threw a sledge hammer at
Tim Cook on the screen?

~~~
SCAQTony
I agree, it's merely bravado since Apple is now building a car concept. ( I
suspect Apple may buy a car company or perhaps write a $50-billion check for
VW with their $200-billion in cash reserve. Idea inspired by this article:
[http://rosskaplan.com/2015/09/four-reasons-why-apple-
should-...](http://rosskaplan.com/2015/09/four-reasons-why-apple-should-buy-
vw/) )

~~~
onion2k
VW has just demonstrated that they're very bad at engineering, resorting to
cheating in order to create a marketable product. That is the antithesis of
Apple. Buying VW would be a terrible move.

~~~
earlyadapter
Definitely a poor culture fit. Sort of like the story Airbnb CEO Chesky has
told about not buying the Samwer bros copycat site in Europe. If Apple is
going to compete, they have to take their best and brightest offsite and let
them dig in deep. Should be able to do it for $2b. But a HUGE upside if they
get it right.

------
vtllr_
For my perspective, Musk speeches are more relevant than Apple or Microsoft
people can say. He is the next game changer guy.

